

Where 3000MPG+ Cars Come to Compete: The Ecomarathon - GigabyteCoin
http://hackaday.com/2015/04/15/where-3000mpg-cars-come-to-compete-the-ecomarathon/

======
szczys
I think it's pretty awesome the group of mech engineers still came in 11th
despite the requirement to design your own controller. Cross-discipline
challenges like this are great way to build skills.

